# Drop G bands?



## Jackley (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope this is the right area to post this. If not woopsy daisy. 

Anyway, I was hoping to get some help on bands that play in Drop G (on sevenstrings). 

I already listen to Born of Osiris and I'm getting sick of playing the same songs that I know of in Drop G.

Help would be appreciated!


----------



## tm20 (Mar 17, 2014)

Within The Ruins


----------



## DXL (Mar 17, 2014)

Whitechapel's self titled album is in Drop G


----------



## TheBloodstained (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Uneven Structure and Vildhjarta uses drop G?


----------



## lewis (Mar 18, 2014)

*Heart of a Coward*'s latest album *Severance* is a masterpiece. 

One of the best modern groove/Djent albums you will hear and the production is fantastic.

All songs are Drop G and Drop F# on that album. It sounds ....ing mindblowing. Incredible live band too


----------



## Kullerbytta (Mar 18, 2014)

^

I second that!


----------



## asopala (Mar 19, 2014)

Fear Factory has a few songs on their album Mechanize. I can't remember for the life of me which ones.


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Mar 20, 2014)

TheBloodstained said:


> I think Uneven Structure and Vildhjarta uses drop G?



Vildhjarta is G standard tuned to all 4th's.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 20, 2014)

The band I used to play in played in drop G


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Mar 20, 2014)

Good topic. I'm usually in drop G, and just like you I get really sick of playing the same songs. 

I don't know any more besides the ones mentioned, BoO, Whitechapels self titled, maybe a couple Impending Doom songs? 

I just got an Axe Fx and I'm utilizing the pitch block to essentially change my tuning to play other songs! Very useful.


----------



## DanielC1996 (Mar 21, 2014)

I believe Chelsea Grin's Evolve ep is in Drop G


----------



## teamSKDM (Mar 21, 2014)

Evolve is in drop g. but surprisingly theres more bands in drop f than g which I find weird. im a drop g player when I play 7's and there is some slim pickings. Theres alot of d standard stuff to learn like death or necrophagist ,dream theater and plenty others.


----------



## lewis (Mar 21, 2014)

my band are now using Drop F# on a 7 string. We started using Drop G and just found that extra bit lower made a surprisingly huge positive difference to our material so we left it 

I have a personal goal to get some Drop E songs done on a 7 string though.


----------

